# Can't get cyanogen to install



## ryanj (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello. I Just got a touchpad a few days ago and I have been trying to install cyanogen mod alpha 3 on it and cannot seem to get it to install. When I open up the command prompt and and run "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" nothing on my touchpad happens. It just sits there with the USB icon. I am not sure what I am missing? I think that I am doing everything correctly... any suggestions?


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

Make sure your novacom is in your Palm, Inc folder. Then make sure you have changed to that directory in your command window when you run novacom. If you provide the steps you took we can figure out where you went wrong with your install and get you up and running.


----------



## ryanj (Dec 4, 2011)

VolcanicSkunk said:


> Make sure your novacom is in your Palm, Inc folder. Then make sure you have changed to that directory in your command window when you run novacom. If you provide the steps you took we can figure out where you went wrong with your install and get you up and running.


-I started by installing the plam SDK/PDK (64bit version i didn not install java or virtual box ) (In the Palm, Inc folder there is an application called novacom as well as a folder named novacomd with about 5 diffrent files in it)

- I then extracted the ACMEInstaler.zip into the Palm, Inc folder

- I then connected the touchpad to my laptop. I created a folder cminstall and put mboot,update-cwm_tenderloin-1012, and Copy the update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a3-fullofbugs, and gapps in that folder

- I rebooted the touchpad and held the volume button down and it booted into the usb icon screen.

- On my computer I opened up cmd. I navigated to c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc

- Then i typed "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" and hit enter

- From there nothing happened my touchpad sat there with the usb icon. After awhile I gave up and disconnected it. It was frozen on the HP logo after that and had to hold the power button and home button down to get it to reboot into webos.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

You must extract the contents of the acmeinstaller.zip file into the palm folder. Make sure you have both the acmeinstaller file and the novacom.exe file in the palm folder. Once both of those are in that folder it should work no problems.


----------



## ryanj (Dec 4, 2011)

VolcanicSkunk said:


> You must extract the contents of the acmeinstaller.zip file into the palm folder. Make sure you have both the acmeinstaller file and the novacom.exe file in the palm folder. Once both of those are in that folder it should work no problems.



I have extracted the ACMEInstaller file into the palm, inc folder and the novacom.exe file is in there as well.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

and when you run the command from that folder it still doesn't work? hmmmm... That's really weird. I'm not sure what could be the issue. Those are the same steps I took when I first installed android onto my touchpad. sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Is the TP in Developer Mode?


----------



## ryanj (Dec 4, 2011)

DJ_SpaRky said:


> Is the TP in Developer Mode?


no does it make a difference?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DJ_SpaRky said:


> Is the TP in Developer Mode?


Why does he need to put his Touch Pad in developer mode. That is for the WebOS operating system and tweaks one does to WebOS. I just installed Alpha 3 on my daughters brand new Touch Pad and other than running the OTA update of WebOS 3.0.4, I did nothing else to WebOS. It definitely was not in developer mode and the install ran perfectly. The only thing I am not sure about is his installing the 64 bit version of the palm skd. When I installed Preware on my XP computer, the Quick Install program installed Novacom in the Palm, Inc folder which is located in the Program Files folder. The other concern I found is that some folks have had problems with Windows 7, myself included, not playing nice with the Touch Pad. That is why I use my XP laptop to do all my installs. So far, I have done four installs of alpha 1, 2.1 and 3 without issues using the XP laptop. But, like I said, the novacom drivers and novacom.exe were all installed by the Quick Install.tar program I downloaded from the net.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

I did it that way, I saw it in a Video, not sure if it makes a difference or not, but figured that it might be worth a shot. I had enabled it for the PreWare QuickInstall program.

@ryanj: what exactly does the terminal (on the computer, not the Touchpad) show after running the AcmeInstaller? Does it give an error?


----------



## ryanj (Dec 4, 2011)

DJ_SpaRky said:


> I did it that way, I saw it in a Video, not sure if it makes a difference or not, but figured that it might be worth a shot. I had enabled it for the PreWare QuickInstall program.
> 
> @ryanj: what exactly does the terminal (on the computer, not the Touchpad) show after running the AcmeInstaller? Does it give an error?


I will try developer mode next time. its worth a shot. I am not sure what the terminal says I will let you know next time I try

if that doesn't work I may give it a shot with my wife's mac rather than with my windows 7 pc.


----------



## ryanj (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I got it to work. I think I may have just been to impatient. All of the videos I have watched have shown that after you run ACMEInstaller the double penguins on the touchpad show up immediately and the install process starts. I have been giving up after about 1 min. of nothing happening. So this time I let it sit for probably about 2-3 minutes and then out of no where it started the install and it works great.

Thanks for everybody's help!


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats! Glad to hear you got it working, enjoy it.


----------

